# KDE 4.1 Released

## 102376

kde 4.1 verrà messo in portage? o bisognerà aspettare ancora? si sa nulla?

----------

## Scen

Ovvio che verrà inserito in Portage  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tempistiche? Tempo che i mantenitori Gentoo facciano i loro test (e ovviamente per un pò sarà marcato "hardmasked").

----------

## riverdragon

Spero che per quando sarà marcato stabile ci sia un po' più di fresco, così lo provo pure io.

----------

## Nuitari

ragazzi quando arriva in portage, anche hardmasked ditemelo qui che loggo con linux e lo installo grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

leggendo il thread non vedo nessun problema tecnico relativo a gentoo, quindi sposto il thread nell'apposita sezione.

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## CarloJekko

con layman l'ho aggiunto da tempo. Devo dire che ora i crash si sono nettamente affievoliti (anzi non sono mai comparsi), gli effetti di kwin sono più stabili, anche se c'è ancora il problema della scheda nvidia quando si ridimensionano le finestre...

io gli do l'ok... veramente molto veloce e stabile...

Ciao !!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si non capisco neanche io perche' la versione 4.1 non sia in portage. Ok forse non e' pronto ancora per il grande pubblico ma almeno metterlo in keywords ci starebbe. Non amo gli overlays ma a mio malgrado ho dovuto aggiungere kdesvn-portage per avere kde 4.1.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si non capisco neanche io perche' la versione 4.1 non sia in portage.

 

l'overlay ufficiale per KDE4 (kde-overlay) fa uso di ebuilds conformi ad una EAPI che non è ancora supportata dall'attuale versione stabile di portage¹, per tanto resterà disponibile solo tramite overlay.

¹- attualmente solo paludis supporta tale EAPI.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'overlay ufficiale per KDE4 (kde-overlay) fa uso di ebuilds conformi ad una EAPI che non è ancora supportata dall'attuale versione stabile di portage.

 

L'esistenza di questi ebuild la conoscevo. Non si puo' chiamare overlay ufficiale se il package menager ufficiale non li sa "usare" (secondo la mia visione ovviamente). Io non capisco, prima si discute su far diventare paludis il nuovo package manager di gentoo e si dice no poi pero' si creano ebuild uffciali che vanno solo con paludis e non ancora con portage. Mi pare un po' un controsenso.

PS: non vogli fare polemica mi piacerebbe solo capire meglio certe scelte fatte dal team.

----------

## RexRocker

ehm non vorrei dire cavolate ma "teoricamente" l'overlay kdesvn-portage ha gli ebuild supportati da portage stable (ho compilato kde 4.1 prima della sua release) quindi dovrebbe funzionare, basta solo portare gli ebuild dall'overlay nel tree teoricamente.

bye

Rex

Edit: ok ho visto che si parlava di kde-overlay e quello si, non e' compatibile con portage, pero' c'e' kdesvn-portage per chi vuole provare kde4.1

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> Edit: ok ho visto che si parlava di kde-overlay e quello si, non e' compatibile con portage, pero' c'e' kdesvn-portage per chi vuole provare kde4.1

 

Si lo so a casa ho installato kde 4.1 con kdesvn ma la questione e' che ho alzato e' perche' mai un overlay ufficiale (kde) non funzioni con portage (package manager ufficiale). Se potessi usare l'overlay ufficile avrei il vantaggio che quando vera' integrato nel portage-tree ufficiale dovro', o almeno si spera, eliminare solo l'overlay. Utilizzando un overlay non ufficiale molto probabilmente quando kde 4.1 verra' integrato nel portage-tree avro' solo dei problemi.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> L'esistenza di questi ebuild la conoscevo. Non si puo' chiamare overlay ufficiale se il package menager ufficiale non li sa "usare" (secondo la mia visione ovviamente). Io non capisco, prima si discute su far diventare paludis il nuovo package manager di gentoo e si dice no poi pero' si creano ebuild uffciali che vanno solo con paludis e non ancora con portage. Mi pare un po' un controsenso.
> 
> PS: non vogli fare polemica mi piacerebbe solo capire meglio certe scelte fatte dal team.

 

stai guardando il problema dalla prospettiva sbagliata.

non è questione di portage o di paludis o di pkgcore o di altro package manager, ma del fatto che è stato stabilito dai devel gentoo il PMS, cioè uno standard a cui *tutti* i package manager per gentoo devono sottostare per poter essere usati con la distro; questo standard è nato proprio per soffocare le annose diatribe e lotte interne come quelle "paludis vs $il_resto_del_mondo" degli anni passati. Questo standard definisce tutta una serie di "regole" denominate EAPI che i vari package manager devono essere in grado di interpretare correttamente, pena l'incapacità di poter emergere determinati pacchetti. Quando sia portage che paludis implementeranno al 100% il PMS, non ci sarà alcuna differenza tra i due package manager a livello di features e possibilità, probabilmente cambierà soltanto la sintassi con cui invochi il comando.

Oggi come oggi, la questione non è più "che feature ha portage?", ma bensì "quali features di PMS supporta portage?"; forse questo sfugge ai più ma è stato spiegato un po di tempo fa nella GWN (o c'era un link che puntava a PMS, non ricordo più sinceramente).

PMS è la Gentoo-way e la scelta dei devel di creare un overlay con determinate EAPI è più che corretta (ed è per questo che viene definito "ufficiale" come overlay); poi la questione che la versione stable di portage non sia in grado di interpretare gli ebuild degli overlay è un altro paio di maniche, in quanto kdebuild-1 è attualmente ancora in sviluppo.

/EDIT: una buona spiegazione sul perchè kdebuild=1 non è ancora supportata ufficialmente da portage.

/EDIT2: ecco la GWN in cui viene spiegato che kdebuild=1 non verrà supportato da portage.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Utilizzando un overlay non ufficiale molto probabilmente quando kde 4.1 verra' integrato nel portage-tree avro' solo dei problemi.

 

sicuro al 100%.

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /EDIT2: ecco la GWN in cui viene spiegato che kdebuild=1 non verrà supportato da portage.
> 
> 

 

se questa EAPI non verrà inclusa nelle specifiche ufficiali di PMS, bisogna dedurre che kde-4.1 non entrerà mai nel portage ufficiale, o si troverà un percorso alternativo?

----------

## riverdragon

Dalla spiegazione al link precedente:

 *Quote:*   

> They were quite specific that it was ONLY for the live SVN ebuilds, which are severely discouraged in the tree anyway for QA reasons (snapshots under certain conditions, live ebuilds are usually overlay material only), NOT for ultimate stable candidates, which is by practical trend what the tree is more and more considered to be for as the experimental stuff heads for the overlays.

 Quegli ebuild sono fatti per ottenere codice via svn o snapshot presi in particolari condizioni, per ragioni di assicurazione di qualità (Quality Assurance) è fortemente sconsigliato usarli dentro a portage; le cose sperimentali vanno negli overlay.

Per cui per portage verranno usati i pacchetti ufficiali e degli ebuild appositi.

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per cui per portage verranno usati i pacchetti ufficiali e degli ebuild appositi.

 

grazie della spiegazione.

in pratica, portage rimane lo strumento stabile per l'amministrazione di gentoo, mentre paludis esprime la propria vocazione naturale per lo sviluppo.

probabilmente è una soluzione ottimale, che compone in modo trasparente e costruttivo una polemica annosa, ma suggerisce un paio di interrogativi su cui riflettere.

1. in questo modo gli ebuild vengono scritti due volte, con qualche ritardo nei tempi di consegna dei pacchetti.

2. con il passare del tempo, gli sviluppatori si abitueranno ad operare in un ambiente di lavoro diverso da quello utilizzato dall'utenza, affievolendo quel clima di contiguità, in cui nubbi ed esperti sguazzano nella stessa vasca, che è uno dei maggiori elementi di attrazione della nostra distro.

----------

## riverdragon

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 2. con il passare del tempo, gli sviluppatori si abitueranno ad operare in un ambiente di lavoro diverso da quello utilizzato dall'utenza, affievolendo quel clima di contiguità, in cui nubbi ed esperti sguazzano nella stessa vasca, che è uno dei maggiori elementi di attrazione della nostra distro.

 Può darsi; però è possibile che, con insiemi di pacchetti enormi quale è kde, l'unica maniera di importare il progetto nell'albero stabile sia proprio quello di fare un "branch" e fare dei test con ambienti paralleli. Per i pacchetti normali non credo che ci saranno cambiamenti dagli usi attuali, o almeno spero.

----------

## geps2

Mi inserisco in questa discussione per un consiglio: ho un laptop non proprio di ultima generazione (allego un po' di info più in basso) sul quale kde 3.5 gira abbastanza bene... credete che potrei avere problemi a passare a kde 4 a livello di prestazioni?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePs

```
 ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1700.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe bts est tm2

bogomips        : 3391.09

clflush size    : 64

power management:
```

```
 ~ $ free -tm

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2026       1123        903          0        244        437

-/+ buffers/cache:        440       1585

Swap:         1963          0       1963

Total:        3990       1123       2866

```

```
 ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL T2/T2e

OpenGL version string: 2.1.7873 FireGL Release

```

----------

## lucapost

Secondo me non avrai problemi.

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  ~ $ free -tm
> 
> ...

 

Ma che caspita stavi facendo su un laptop per avere più di un giga di ram occupato?

----------

## Ic3M4n

mmm, lo stava usando? compilava in ram? l'altro giorno il mio laptop swappava con 4GB di ram, non vedo dove sia il problema...

----------

## devilheart

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Secondo me non avrai problemi.
> 
>  *geps2 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 veramente sta usando 440M, il resto è cache

----------

## bandreabis

Ho provato ad instalare Gentoo ~amd64 e fortunatamente non ho avuto grossi problemi (a parte delle dipendenze circolari).

Ho provato ad emergere kdebase-startkde-4.3.1 ma la prima cosa che ho notato è la mancanza del windows manager (kwin non parte - o crasha).

In ogni caso il caro vecchio kde3.5 mi piace di più.

----------

## lordalbert

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato ad emergere kdebase-startkde-4.3.1 ma la prima cosa che ho notato è la mancanza del windows manager (kwin non parte - o crasha).

 

ma ha ancora dei problemi di crash?! :O

----------

## devilheart

a me funziona perfettamente. con kde 4.1.3 non ho mai visto un crash

----------

## bandreabis

La mia è un'installazione fresca ma in ~amd64.

----------

## lordalbert

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> La mia è un'installazione fresca ma in ~amd64.

 

non credo in kde4 ci siano differenze tra x86 e amd64.... sbaglio?

----------

## geps2

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Secondo me non avrai problemi.
> 
>  *geps2 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mmm... non lo so... di solito è firefox che succhia RAM

----------

## geps2

Comunque non ho ancora capito come installare kde 4.1.3... le guinde non sono molto chiare, e sono tutte riferite alla 4.0... Sto cercando di fare da solo smascherando i pacchetti necessari, ma non ne vengo a capo... qualcuno può darmi un riferimento valido e relativo alla situazione attuale di portage? Mi sto perdendo...

----------

## Scen

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Comunque non ho ancora capito come installare kde 4.1.3... le guinde non sono molto chiare, e sono tutte riferite alla 4.0... Sto cercando di fare da solo smascherando i pacchetti necessari, ma non ne vengo a capo... qualcuno può darmi un riferimento valido e relativo alla situazione attuale di portage? Mi sto perdendo...

 

Prova a leggere qui: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

----------

## geps2

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   Comunque non ho ancora capito come installare kde 4.1.3... le guinde non sono molto chiare, e sono tutte riferite alla 4.0... Sto cercando di fare da solo smascherando i pacchetti necessari, ma non ne vengo a capo... qualcuno può darmi un riferimento valido e relativo alla situazione attuale di portage? Mi sto perdendo... 
> 
> Prova a leggere qui: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

 

Mi sembra abbastanza complicato... credo che aspetterò: purtroppo mi serve il laptop funzionante entro ieri  :Smile: 

Grazie!

----------

## devilheart

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Comunque non ho ancora capito come installare kde 4.1.3... le guinde non sono molto chiare, e sono tutte riferite alla 4.0... Sto cercando di fare da solo smascherando i pacchetti necessari, ma non ne vengo a capo... qualcuno può darmi un riferimento valido e relativo alla situazione attuale di portage? Mi sto perdendo...

 

ti basta smascherare kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.1.3 con autounmask e installarlo. questo ti darà uno scheletro di kde 4.1, poi devi anche scegliere quali altre applicazioni vuoi (e smascherarle)

----------

## geps2

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   Comunque non ho ancora capito come installare kde 4.1.3... le guinde non sono molto chiare, e sono tutte riferite alla 4.0... Sto cercando di fare da solo smascherando i pacchetti necessari, ma non ne vengo a capo... qualcuno può darmi un riferimento valido e relativo alla situazione attuale di portage? Mi sto perdendo... 
> 
> ti basta smascherare kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.1.3 con autounmask e installarlo. questo ti darà uno scheletro di kde 4.1, poi devi anche scegliere quali altre applicazioni vuoi (e smascherarle)

 

Quello che non ho capito è se devo emergere portage 2.2 oppure no

----------

## devilheart

ora non sono a casa e non posso esserne sicuro, ma mi pare che io ho usato la versione 2.1.6.4

----------

## geps2

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   Comunque non ho ancora capito come installare kde 4.1.3... le guinde non sono molto chiare, e sono tutte riferite alla 4.0... Sto cercando di fare da solo smascherando i pacchetti necessari, ma non ne vengo a capo... qualcuno può darmi un riferimento valido e relativo alla situazione attuale di portage? Mi sto perdendo... 
> 
> ti basta smascherare kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.1.3 con autounmask e installarlo. questo ti darà uno scheletro di kde 4.1, poi devi anche scegliere quali altre applicazioni vuoi (e smascherarle)

 

Autounmask mi da una lunga serie di warning di questo tipo:

```

dev-util/cmake:0

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=dev-util/cmake-2.6.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.1.3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=dev-util/cmake-2.4.6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.1.3', 'merge')

```

Quindi se li ignoro e provo lo stesso a emergere kdebase-startkde succede questo   :Sad:  :

```
[...]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.1.3  USE="-kdeprefix"

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2)

Total: 64 packages (64 new), Size of downloads: 92,517 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

```

----------

## Scen

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Quindi se li ignoro e provo lo stesso a emergere kdebase-startkde succede questo   :
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Qua il problema è un altro, ovvero il blocco dovuto alle dipendenze delle "nuove" ebuild suddivise (split) di Qt-4.4, che andranno a sostituire l'attuale versione monolitica (com'è successo per KDE, tanto per capirci).

C'è una guida NON UFFICIALE a proposito, che potrebbe chiarirti le idee: http://dev.gentoo.org/~yngwin/qt4-split-ebuilds.xml

ATTENZIONE: NON E' UNA GUIDA UFFICIALE DI GENTOO, per cui presta molta attenzione a quello che fai   :Rolling Eyes:  (sottolineo che non è ufficiale per questo motivo: Bug 248110).

----------

## geps2

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   Quindi se li ignoro e provo lo stesso a emergere kdebase-startkde succede questo   :
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Ah, ok, pensavo di essere rincitrullito.

Grazie e saluti a tutti

----------

